# Installed CAGS eliminator



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

I wish all car tweaks were this easy. I bought the $16 skip shift eliminator from PFYC.com. I drove over to a buddy's house with a lift, and 5 minutes later I drove away. Just unplug the 2-wire connector towards the top of the driver's side of the transmission housing, plug in the resistor plug and filler plug, and zip tie the free end to the adjacent fluid line. The light and icon still come up on the cluster, but no more solenoid intervention and no error codes. In my week of driving the car before the installation, I could never get used to the skip shift. It always caught me off-guard.

- Dieter


----------



## TORRIDONE (Sep 14, 2004)

My fiancee has the cags eliminator works great! What color red is impluse red? hers is called torrid red, are they the same color?

Robert


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for catching the color thing. It's indeed Torrid red. Made the change.

Thanks.

- Dieter


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cool. I must have one of those.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay forgive my ignorance, but you guys are talking in code... what the heck are CAGS? And why dio they need elimination?

---Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Okay forgive my ignorance, but you guys are talking in code... what the heck are CAGS? And why dio they need elimination?
> 
> ---Larry


*C*omputer *A*ided *G*ear *S*election, aka Skip-Shift. In a low-rev takeoff situation using the manual tranny, a solenoid will guide the gearshifter from 1st directly into 4th gear...a "fuel saving" measure from GM. Boneheads. I bought a 6-Speed so that I could select my own damned gears, thenk yew veddy much.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

oo oo...i just ordered one of these from pfyc. is it something i can do myself? is a lift needed?


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> oo oo...i just ordered one of these from pfyc. is it something i can do myself? is a lift needed?


You can easily handle it yourself. You do not need a lift, but you will need a floor jack, jack stand (for safety), and wheel chocks. I would not recommend using the scissors jack by the spare tire.

Let the vehicle cool off for 1/2 hour if you can. One of the exhaust pipes runs near the plug, so either be careful, let it cool (or do it cold), or wear very heavy arm protection/gloves. I worked carefully and had room to do so, I didn't wait for things to cool off.

If you look at your manual on pg. 5-69, it shows the jacking points. Raise the car at the jack point behind the driver's front wheel (A) so that the tire is about 6-8" off the ground. Put the jack stand and wheel chocks in place. Slide underneath and look at the driver's side of the transmission housing, towards the top, about 1/2 way between the engine and where the drive shaft comes out. There's a 2-wire white plug with that black flex loom plastic tubing on the wires. Lift the locking tab up as you wiggle the plug out. I found a 10" flat blade screwdriver was helpful for this. Once unplugged, simply put the white 'filler' plug from the kit on the fitting on the tranny, and then plug the wired plug into the long black connector from the kit. Then zip tie the body of the black plug to the fluid line right near the plug on the tranny. That's it.

Good luck, and tell us when your CAGS free.

- Dieter


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

*Cags*

If this is for the 2 round pin connector, I have them for $10
each. Used them on the CTS-V. $12 delivered.

[email protected]


----------



## xp800 (Sep 16, 2004)

lasstss said:


> If this is for the 2 round pin connector, I have them for $10
> each. Used them on the CTS-V. $12 delivered.
> 
> [email protected]



Where were you last week? 

- Dieter


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

hmmm. was hoping i wouldn't need to get underneath it. okay, guess i'll have to take it somewhere


----------



## GTOJOE (Sep 10, 2004)

This was my first mod and was done the second day i owned it
(CAGS) What a stupid idea :shutme
Joe


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

huh?


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a little info on CAGS.... First of all, if you have an automatic transmission, you don't have this issue. This is a Six Speed issue only. To help meet the Federal Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE) requirements GM sets the car up to shift from 1st to 4th gear in certian situations.

Below is a link that explains what a CAGS eliminator is and the some of the conditions that the factory set up will cause a 1 to 4 shift.... 

http://stealthv.nitro-nights.com/cags.htm 

Here is a short write up with pictures showing an install of the CAGS eliminator. These pictures are looking up at the transmission from under the vehicle. These pictures are not of a GTO, so it may look a little different.

http://stealthv.nitro-nights.com/!cags_eliminator.htm

You can order the CAGS eliminator from these sites, but I'm sure you can find a better price. As far as I know doing this change will allow you to shift into the gear of your choice .... but the 1 to 4 shift light on the dash will still light.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

oh..i understand the CAGS. I meant 'huh', to GTO Joe's post.... anyway, I was just hoping I wouldn't have to take it somewhere to have it installed. Hubby's not into that kinda stuff and I sure don't have my own jack stands...LOLOL


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

*Cags*

I usually do not make any real money on these things when its for club or forum members. I use metripak connectors and mil spec resistors. You get the harness plug and a blind plug for the solenoid to keep it clean. mam*niroinc.com


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lasstss said:


> I usually do not make any real money on these things when its for club or forum members. I use metripak connectors and mil spec resistors. You get the harness plug and a blind plug for the solenoid to keep it clean.



Sending an email your way, lastss. You take PayPal?


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> and I sure don't have my own jack stands...LOLOL


Lisa... This is how it begins. You take the money that you where gonna spend on labor for someone else to do the work, and you buy a pair of Jack Stands with it.

You do the mod yourself... with the help of others here on the Forum.

And now you have Jack Stands and spent about the same amount of money. You can get these at a local auto store like Murrys or Auto Works.

*REMEMBER... WHEN DOING THE CAGS MOD (Modification) MAKE SURE YOU SECURE THE CAGS ELIMINATOR TO THE TRANSMISSION OR TRANS LINE WITH A ZIP TIE. If you don't tie it, the wires could get damaged from all the movement and boucing around.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I truly believe that now I can get hubby's help with this. He drove the car back from Atlanta over the weekend and was completely frustrated by that CAGS thing. He agreed that the $16 I spent to get the eliminator was a good investment. I'm sure he can scrounge up a pair of jack stands. Getting him involved was the biggest step.  LOL


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

Shipped it today. You should see it this week.




Groucho said:


> Sending an email your way, lastss. You take PayPal?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you sir.

CAGS kicked in unexpectedly yesterday. I cursed its name and smiled at the thought of it being removed from my vehicle forthwith.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

lasstss said:


> If this is for the 2 round pin connector, I have them for $10
> each. Used them on the CTS-V. $12 delivered.
> 
> [email protected]



Figures.

I finally got a chance to crawl underneath and pull the plug apart-- wouldn't you know that my goat has the flat plug type and not he two round pin variety. D'oh!

Oh well, I took my chances and, despite your admonition to look first, ordered yours before looking. Hehe.

Back to the drawing board.


----------

